# Question for TUGBRIAN



## suzanne (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Brian,

Last 2 days I have received  emails claiming to be from TUG and they list my user ID and Passwords that I use to log in with. Then says I need to log into my TUG Account.  Said there are 2 areas that Members need to log into, which I know about and been to both lots of times. I have never received emails asking me to log on before from TUG and never had any email that listed my sign on info. Were these emails from TUG? I deleted them and did not use the link to log on but went to the website like I always do and logged in thru there.

Thank you,

Suzanne


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 9, 2016)

they certainly sound like the auto-generated password reminder emails, but without having one forwarded back to me I cant confirm.

if it contained your full username and password, chances are they were legitimate =)

these are sent anytime you update your membership (renewal etc) or you hit the password reminder link which sends it automatically.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 17, 2016)

This is what the email looks like when you request a password reminder from your TUG Member (not your TUG BBS) account :





> From: Brian Rogers
> Subject: TUG Password
> To: XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...



If you use the password reminder feature of the BBS you get this:





> From: Admin Doug Wilson TUGBBS
> Subject: Your login details for Timeshare Users Group Forums
> To: XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...


----------

